#   >    ?
.    -    3  5 ?

----------


## 777

5

----------

14_3020201-

----------


## 4

?

----------

,    3,  1  2007.

----------


## ... ...

* 777*,  5?!!   :Wow: 



> 3,  1  2007.


  :yes:

----------


## 4



----------


## 777

*... ...*,      :Frown:

----------


## ... ...

* 777*,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gubmen

01.01.2007  -    5 ;     2007  -    3 .

----------


## '

.  .   .  ,     1000 .    1 .     .    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,      :Big Grin:

----------


## BorisG

** ,   ,      .    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 777

> ?


            .

----------


## '

** 

       , -   12     1000 .  ,          .

* 777*

    ? ?  ,        ...     . ,  ? ?

----------


## 777

> ,  ?


 

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...F4%EB%E5%F8%2A

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...F4%EB%E5%F8%2A
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...F4%EB%E5%F8%2A

----------

-   12 .    1000 .

----------


## 777

> 1000 .

----------

? 


> 1 .

----------


## BorisG

> ?


        . ,      .  :Wow:  



> 


  .      .       .  :Wink:  
ps:    ,       .

----------


## Vics

> 2007  -    3


 3.   1  2007. 2-  .
    2   3  .
   25    .

----------


## BorisG

> 3.


 ,       .    **   .        .  .



> 25    .


 ,  .

----------


## Vics

> .


   ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


  :Wow:   :Wow:   ...
...     ?
       ,      "".

----------


## Plesen~

> ** 
>     ? ?  ,  ? ?


    ...-      ...
    -       10 ?    ?
  ,  1000  10000   100 %     25.
,   .    ,   101040310,          ( 1000 )   100%.
-   -      ?  10 .- .  .   ... ::nyear::

----------

(15)        ,      -   .

----------

> (15)


  ,    -     .  :Stick Out Tongue:       -   487  ( 486)    .        01  02  .  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  .

----------

(27)  :Wow:     , ?  ,   (24)        :yes: .

----------

...   .    :Smilie: 
,    . 
1.       1, 2, 3  .. ?   ,  



> **


2.         ? 
ps: ,   ,       "* ... * " - .      **      .
ps: ps:         - "*     -  * " - .

----------

:Smilie: . ,    (15)      (15),     .

----------

, .  ,    -.        .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.   ... ... : "   "   :yes:

----------


## Ed2005

> 14_3020201-


   14_3020203 -,       ,        .  :Cool:

----------

> 


 --.    , .   -  -1045. - -  -4. - -  -3, -60.   :quest: 
ps:  -    .

----------


## Ed2005

> --.    , .   -  -1045. - -  -4. - -  -3, -60.  
> ps:  -    .


        -   :Wink:       -, , ,

----------


## Plesen~

-60  ? :Smilie: ) 
,,          ,     ...

----------

> -60  ?)


   .  -60. 



> , ...


  , ...

----------

> -, , ...


    .  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  
             .  :



> -   PDP-  DEC   -


   - -4.



> (    )    IBM/360,IBM/370,NCR ()  IBM-


   - -1045.

ps: .

----------


## .

,  ,    .

----------

.   .

----------


## Ed2005

> .


     ,      - ()  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .    -    3  5 ?


3

----------


## 223

,      - 5   :Smilie:

----------

> ,      - 5


,           14.04.2006   5   :Smilie:

----------


## Karinka

:Smilie:

----------


## margo46

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


     " "           ,      " "          ...
         -    ? 
                ...

----------


## margo46

:   - ,    .

----------

> :   - ,    .


  .          .

        ,          ...             ...

----------

.  14_3020340.     3000 ,   100%     .

----------

> .


      .
            ,             .

**          ...

----------


## Teap

> 3000 ,   100%     .


   ?

----------


## -==-

> ?


  ,       .

     ,   ,       ,   ,    ,   -     ,    ,   1  2 ,      ,       ,     .,              ,        . 

     ,       ,    ,        ,        ,  ,      ,    ,   .

         ,     ,          ,     ,       -,    ,       ))))

----------


## Teap

> Teap  
>    ?
> 
>   ,       .


  ?!    3000    !           .

----------


## -==-

,  100% ,  100%   401 ,     ,            !
     21 

      ,       ,   ,

----------


## Karinka

,

----------

" "?

----------


## Lara2011

!!!     ,    ??? ()

----------

4


> .    -    3  5 ?

----------

